# My friends computer does not download 1803 build but



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all, ,my friend has a Toshiba Satellite C55D-A windows 10 home edition, 64 byte, 8 gigs memory laptop. Well her laptop is not only slow but wont update the 1803 build update. Which I know first hand that 1803 is a horrible update and comes with so many issues. Well on my laptop *Microsoft Releases Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 (KB4284848) *Is a new fix for the former 1803 build. How do I put that on my friends computer and bypass the old 1803 build?

Anyway help would be appreciated.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're friend can download that KB4284848 update, the top one here :-

http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB4284848

I'm not sure if it will install if earlier updates are missing.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, I appreciate this can be confusing, MS have not really explained this very well. Cumulative update for V1803 assumes you have this version installed, it is internally known as a "Quality Update" and includes all other quality updates released prior for this version.

"Additionally Microsoft are moving away from releasing a large number of separate patches each month in favor of a single Cumulative Update (CU) which as the name suggests also includes all previous months updates. This is known as the Quality Update."

Therefore the Quality Update provides fixes but not new functionality while the Feature Update provides new features.

Version 1803 was a feature update, these take place every six months whilst cumulative updates (quality updates) occur whenever required and the word cumulative means that all previous quality updates for this feature update (eg V1803)
are included.

So no you will not be able to download this, why not tell us what problems your friend is experiencing with the V1803 download.

You will hear many complaints on forums about update problems however the vast majority of us have no problems at all.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok thanks for the response. I cannot get the 1803 to download at all. I tried trouble shooting tool and all but it wont download. Any suggestions?


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, have a good read through the attached file, it has a detailed fix for failed updates, it does work, read it all and follow the instructions to the letter, best if you print them out before you begin.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Don't worry if 1803 won't download or install at this time. It is still in a throttled state and will not be available for all systems yet. 
If W10 is automatically trying to download & install 1803 that is a different problem & will need looking into. BUT if you are trying to jump the gun & manually download & install it, then don't. Quite a few systems that will run 1709 are not yet fully compatible with 1803.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

No not jumping the gun. Windows shows to be downloaded but, it wont download. So it is a problem... 

Thanks Jenae I will try your suggestion.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok finally got the 1803 rebuild to download but the restart is taking forever to update. Is this normal?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

How long is forever?
To some people 3 minutes is forever, but with a computer one needs to wait at leas 30 minute before getting nervous?
And it needs to restart several times, with no interaction from the human side of things!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

on Average 1803 takes between 45 minutes and 90 minutes to install after the initial restart. It can take 4 or 5 hours on a lower spec computer. 

As an example my HP Envy I7 laptop took just over 40 minutes from restart to fully ready to use. Whereas my niece's Asus laptop I3 that originally had W7 on it took just over 3 and 1/2 hours to fully install. 

That Toshioba has a lower spec AMD processor so I would expect it to take at least 2 hours if not longer. I have heard of examples of up to 8 hours in some cases


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

It is all up to date but have another issue. In user accounts it says it cannot connect and I cannot even turn on sync either. She has two sign in's and wants to eliminate one of them. I cannot do that at all because the family user accounts I cannot connect too. How do we fix this issues?


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok the problem is she has two sign in options when computer boots up how do I eliminate one of them?


----------



## AmateurJohn (Jul 19, 2018)

Well, you could sign into the admin account go to settings>accounts>Family and Other Users. Then you should an area called "Other Users". Click on the account in the Other Users section>Click "Remove">Delete Account and All Data. This will delete everything connected to the account being deleted, so make sure they have what they want off the account.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You can also create a new user copy the profile as follows:

Copy files to the new user profile
After you create the profile, you can copy the files from the existing profile. You must have at least three user accounts on the computer to complete these steps, including the new account you just created.
1. Log on as a user other than the new user you just created or the user that you want to copy files Open File Explorer
2. Click the View tab, and then click Show hidden files, folders, and drives. 
3. Clear the Hide protected operating system files check box
4. Locate the C:\Users\Old_Username folder, where C is the drive that Windows is installed on, and Old_Username is the name of the profile you want to copy files from.
5. Select all of the files and folders in this folder, except the following files:
• Ntuser.dat
6. Ntuser.dat.log
7. Ntuser.ini
8. Click the Edit menu, and then click Copy.
9. Locate the C:\Users\New_Username folder, where C is the drive that Windows is installed on, and New_Username is the name of the new user profile you created.
10. Click the Edit menu, and then click Paste.
11. Log off, and then log back on as the new user.

If you have e mail messages in an e mail program, you must import your e mail messages and addresses to the new user profile before you delete the old profile. If everything is working properly, you can delete the old profile.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay between the two of you I am confused. I am not great at computers so hummm


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

In view of you admitting that you don't know much about computers and the extremely high risk of something going badly wrong and your friend losing complete access to the computer and losing all stored data, messages, pictures, docs etc. I strongly urge you to tell them to take it to a professional repair shop where it can be dealt with properly & safely with less risk. The shop can hopefully do a complete backup first so the data won't be deleted or lost if anything goes wrong


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, I agree with dvk01, you most likely have other issues not yet discovered. Probably best if you did seek a hands on solution from a local computer shop, it would be safest.


----------



## AmateurJohn (Jul 19, 2018)

A video of what I stated earlier.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

AmateurJohn said:


> A video of what I stated earlier.


I wouldn't be certain that this user wants to remove a user account
I get a feeling that there might be 2 log ins listed and only 1 is the correct log in

I have seen W10 when originally used with a local user account & switched to a Microsoft account log in or vice-versa to retain both logins on the lock screen. They might be the same user name using different passwords.

There is also the possibility that something went wrong with the upgrade and there is the original user account with all the content that can't be accessed and a new "default user" with no content


----------



## AmateurJohn (Jul 19, 2018)

hisbeauty4ashes said:


> It is all up to date but have another issue. In user accounts it says it cannot connect and I cannot even turn on sync either. She has two sign in's and wants to eliminate one of them. I cannot do that at all because the family user accounts I cannot connect too. How do we fix this issues?


I assumed from the word "eliminated" they would want one of the accounts to be removed. You are probably right.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay let's see if we can understand the issues more and find the best way to fix them.



hisbeauty4ashes said:


> In user accounts it says it cannot connect and I cannot even turn on sync either.


This sounds like she is having an issue with her account. However, I may be misunderstanding. Can you explain this problem in more detail?



hisbeauty4ashes said:


> She has two sign in's and wants to eliminate one of them. I cannot do that at all because the family user accounts I cannot connect too.


Are these different accounts? Again please provide more details.


----------



## AmateurJohn (Jul 19, 2018)

We do need more detail.
I think images of the issues can help.
Definitely account issues. Why wouldn't the account connect? Why won't sync work? Has the password been changed? Were settings messed with prior to the issue?
Yes, are these different accounts?


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay sorry I thought I explained it lets try again. When the computer boots up it has two different sign in's from the same person. My friend is the only one that uses her computer. She wants to delete one of the sign in options. When I go to look in the user accounts area I only see her with one account to sign in which is Administrator. I thought I could maybe delete one sign in option but there is not a separate account to do that and even if there were the user account says," It cannot connect to the internet." So I could not get into user account anyway. All I want to do is delete is one of the sign in options when computer boots up.

Here is the picture of what I am talking about in user accounts.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Right-click on Start icon
Select Windows Powershell (Admin) from the menu
Copy and Paste each of the following commands and press Enter

Get-LocalUser > ([Environment]::GetFolderPath("Desktop")+"\local-users.txt")

Upload the local-users.txt file to your reply.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay well it wont let me paste and copy.. Each command it looks like only one long one. SO do I break it up?


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is a copy not sure I did it right


----------



## AmateurJohn (Jul 19, 2018)

You said the user can't connect to the internet, and it wont sync, right? So, maybe there is a service that has been disabled, or something like that..?


----------



## AmateurJohn (Jul 19, 2018)

Uhh well..have you tried
scanning and repairing system files..?
Open CMD as admin:
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
SFC /scannow
--------------------------------------
That's all I know, good luck and I hope someone else can assist you further.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay I did the what you said and it did not work either, This is what it said pic.


----------



## AmateurJohn (Jul 19, 2018)

and you wrote it like this?

DISM.exe*<space>*/Online*<space>*/Cleanup-image*<space>*/Scanhealth

DISM.exe*<space>*/Online*<space>*/Cleanup-image*<space>*/Restorehealth

*replace <space> by an actual space*

*(note the space after 'dism" & "online" & "image")*


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh ok will try this thanks


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok I did the top one and now it is doing something. It is showing Percentage, do I just let it run I guess?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

hisbeauty4ashes said:


> Okay well it wont let me paste and copy.. Each command it looks like only one long one. SO do I break it up?


It is one command. Select the text, press Ctrl + C to copy to clipboard. Go into Powershell as mentioned above and Ctrl + V to paste.


----------



## AmateurJohn (Jul 19, 2018)

Yes you just let it run, it will take some time.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

This is how the command should look. Once you hit enter it should create the local-users.txt file on your desktop to upload.

Get-LocalUser > ([Environment]::GetFolderPath("Desktop")+"\local-users.txt")


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Lets try the following as well:

Press Windows Key + R to open Run box
Type NETPLWIZ 
Enable checkbox "Users must enter a user name and password to use this computer".
Restart the computer and log in
See if still shows two logins.


----------



## AmateurJohn (Jul 19, 2018)

Let us know what you see after you have run the commands.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi dckeks, things have improved with Powershell the following cmd can be copied, then in an open Powershell window you need only to right click anywhere, the cmd will append to the prompt, (pretty cool) all the OP has to do is press enter. The simpler cmd (which opens directly to notepad is):-

Get-LocalUser |out-file $home\user.txt
notepad $home\user.txt

I still feel the OP has additional problems yet to surface, and would be best served by having it professionally looked at.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay I think I may have found the issue to both sign ins. This Laptop is a former 8.1 OS. So when I went into Netplwiz and ticked the box it show in boot start up two options Windows 10 or Rollback. I had to hit windows 10 and it gave me just one sign in option. Now is there a way we can get rid of Rollback or is it good to keep it?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Probably best to leave that Rollback entry alone, unless someone else here says it's safe to delete it.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes I was waiting to see what everyone says about that. Thanks


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, keep rollback. Just to make sure your settings are correct, press the win + r keys together, in the run dialogue box copy and paste this:-

Rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL Sysdm.cpl,,3 (press enter)

Advanced system properties will open, go to "Startup and recovery" and select "settings"

Make sure windows ten is set as your default operating system.


----------

